# Adobe vs Canon DPP



## ifi (Jun 28, 2010)

I've been having this problem with Adobe Lightroom and Adobe Elements. When I open my RAW files in Lightroom and Elements they shop up as yellow-ish/orange-ish but in Canon DPP they shop up and process just right. Here are the screenshots of all 3 programs with the same image:

Lightroom: 






Canon DPP:





Elements:


----------



## Derrel (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks like the automatic white balance estimation feature is not activated...


----------



## ifi (Jun 28, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Looks like the automatic white balance estimation feature is not activated...



Setting the white balance to "Auto" does help but seems like that both Lightroom and Elements are applying some changes to all the photos that I import (RGB changes, etc.). When the image it opened initially it shows up right but after a while it changes. I have already reinstalled LR and Elements but no help 

Here is the same file in UFRaw:


----------



## Derrel (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm not familiar with Lightroom, but under Options of Preferences you can probably adjust the pre-set setting that are applied. One of the trickiest things is the camera profiles that Adobe must design for each camera--Nikon for instance, used encrypted white balance settings in D2x .NEF files, so Adobe must guess at the WB the files have! Plus, there are different "looks" or "picture styles" that can,together, tremendously affect the way a Canon  or other RAW file will be rendered/interpreted. I think you need to adjust the camera profile's default settings, to get Lightroom to interpret the CR2 files the say **you** wish them to look.


----------



## ifi (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks 

I was using wrong color space :gah:


----------



## Dwig (Jun 28, 2010)

ifi said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the automatic white balance estimation feature is not activated...
> ...



Keep in mind that the Canon software is also applying "changes". The difference is that the two (Abobe's RAW converter, regardless of which host app it runs in, and Canon's) are applying slightly different changes. Canon's has access to the proprietary settings made in the camera and saved in the RAW file's metadata while Adobe's doesn't.


----------



## ifi (Jun 28, 2010)

Dwig said:


> ifi said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



I did not know that, thank you!


----------

